# Checker Topped Stool Sitter



## otherprof (Apr 27, 2018)

A rare bird, spotted at breakfast, this morning. No explanation for the winter plumage this time of year. They tend to congregate where the food and water are plentiful.


----------



## smoke665 (Apr 27, 2018)

I'm not normally in favor of a lot of real estate in an image, but in this case I'd love to see this in landscape with the Breakfast all day sign showing.


----------



## otherprof (Apr 27, 2018)

smoke665 said:


> I'm not normally in favor of a lot of real estate in an image, but in this case I'd love to see this in landscape with the Breakfast all day sign showing.


I’ll try to get that sign next time. I wanted Breakfast All Day too, but it didn’t work this time. Next time I’ll take my d7200 and the 10-24.


----------



## terri (Apr 27, 2018)

I like it!   You've captured the diner vibe, and I love the trio of stools.


----------



## otherprof (Apr 28, 2018)

terri said:


> I like it!   You've captured the diner vibe, and I love the trio of stools.


Thank you! I thought the metal sides of the stools echoed the construction of his coat. Of course that was only looking at it on the computer, not when I took it . I often find things in my photos I didn’t see when I took them.


----------



## Jeff15 (Apr 28, 2018)

Some good detail in the kitchen................


----------



## smoke665 (Apr 28, 2018)

otherprof said:


> . I often find things in my photos I didn’t see when I took them



The right side of the brain controls our art awareness  and creativity, while the left controls logic and academics. As a rule people will show dominance on one side or the other, but that doesn't mean the other side quits working. I find myself also "seeing" things that I don't mentally acknowledge until I pull the image up in post.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Apr 28, 2018)

Really great clarity and I like all the colors in it!


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 28, 2018)

I like this just the way it is. The person is the main focus. The 3 stools bring it home. The counter tile and the hat harmonize. You have one of the most impressive eye for shots on this forum, very keen. Great balance, composition, color, and tension.


----------



## Gary A. (Apr 28, 2018)

Well done, good eye and well captured.


----------



## otherprof (Apr 28, 2018)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Really great clarity and I like all the colors in it!


shot with the a6000 and 16-50 kit lens; edited in Photos.


----------



## otherprof (Apr 28, 2018)

jcdeboever said:


> I like this just the way it is. The person is the main focus. The 3 stools bring it home. The counter tile and the hat harmonize. You have one of the most impressive eye for shots on this forum, very keen. Great balance, composition, color, and tension.


Thank you so much JC, (and Gary).  I think I do have a pretty good eye which sometimes lets me come up with something worth a look despite a woeful lack of technique, like a painter who can't draw.


----------



## DarkShadow (Apr 28, 2018)

Nice image, like it as is.


----------



## Fujidave (Apr 28, 2018)

Good shot with the main focus on the bloke.


----------



## otherprof (May 4, 2018)

smoke665 said:


> I'm not normally in favor of a lot of real estate in an image, but in this case I'd love to see this in landscape with the Breakfast all day sign showing.


"Around the world we seek to serve!"  (Motto of the T.M. Chan  photo equipment company, operating out of Kowloon in the 1980's)


----------



## smoke665 (May 4, 2018)

Oh Cool! There's even more to see. This looks like an interesting place to visit.


----------



## Jeff G (May 4, 2018)

Both images work for me.   Now I'm hungry!


----------

